# JTable -> Zeilen hinzufügen



## l.locke (27. Apr 2004)

Hi,

ich lese aus einer Datenbank die Date für meine JTable ein und in die Datenbank wird immer wieder was neues eingetragen. Nun würde ich grene meine JTable um diese Zeilen aktualisieren.
Geht das, dass ich nur einige Zeilen hizufüge oder muss ich echt die ganze tabelle neu zeichnen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal!

MfG


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2004)

Man kann einzelne Zeilen in eine JTable an beliebiger Stelle einfügen oder auch von biliebiger Stelle löschen.
Für das Einfügen gibts die Methoden

```
addRow(Object[] rowData)
```
und

```
addRow(Vector rowData)
```
Zum Löschen von Zeilen kann man die Methode

```
removeRow(int row)
```
benutzen.
Alle Methoden sind nicht in javax.swing.JTable implementiert sondern in javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel.


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Apr 2004)

Mist, ich vergesse dauernd mich einzuloggen und schreibe meine Postings als Gast.
Wenn's also Fragen zum obigen Gast-Posting gibt, bin ich der Absender.

L-ectron-X


----------



## bygones (27. Apr 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mist, ich vergesse dauernd mich einzuloggen und schreibe meine Postings als Gast.
> Wenn's also Fragen zum obigen Posting gibt, bin ich der Absender.
> L-ectron-X


Mach doch n kleines Häckchen dort beim einloggen, dass du eingeloggt bleiben willst  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Apr 2004)

Was soll das nutzen?
Aus Sicherheitsgründen werden alle gespeicherten Cookies von meinem Browser beim Beenden gelöscht.


----------



## bygones (27. Apr 2004)

das ist dann natürlich ein bisschen schwierig  :roll:


----------



## l.locke (27. Apr 2004)

Die klasse habe ich ja nun gefunden nur weiß ich nicht in wie fern sie abhängig ist von der table!
Ich muss die Instanz des DefaultTableModel doch irgendwie der Tabelle geben, oder?


----------



## bygones (27. Apr 2004)

Ja:
setModel(TableModel dataModel)
bzw.
getModel();


----------



## l.locke (27. Apr 2004)

Aha, Danke für die schnellen antworten!


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Apr 2004)

getModel() der Klasse javax.swing.JTable gibt ein javax.swing.table.TableModel-Object zurück.
Damit Du Zugiff auf die benötigte Methode bekommst, castest Du einfach das TableModel-Object in den gewünschten Typ, z.B. so:

```
(DefaultTableModel)myTable.getModel();
```
Damit erhältst Du das DefaultTableModel-Object Deiner JTable-Instanz.
Nun kannst Du eine Zeile an Deine Tabelle anfügen. Man kann auch alles in einer Zeile schreiben:

```
((DefaultTableModel)myTable.getModel()).addRow(meinVector);
```
Wenn Du noch ein wenig in der API stöberst, findest Du dann sicher auch Möglichkeiten Zeilen irgendwo an beliebiger Stelle in Deine Tabelle einzufügen.

L-ectron-X


----------

